# 5 things about you



## liketobake (Jun 15, 2006)

5 things about you

1. I like to bake more then cook
2. I love shoes
3. I like to garden
4. I do not like mushrooms
5. I do not like dangerous drivers, exessive speeders etc.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 15, 2006)

1. My husband and my son mean more to me than the rest of the world all put together.

2.  I'd rather have vanilla ice cream and chocolate pudding
than chocolate ice cream and vanilla pudding.

3. Books are my "drug" of choice.

4.  I have the worlds best kitty cat.

5.  I take a nap every afternoon.


----------



## grumblebee (Jun 15, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> 4. I have the worlds best kitty cat.
> .


 
I dont know about that... my kitties seem to think that _they_ are the *Kings of the World*.  

- - - 

Five things about me: 

1) I feel at "home" when I am near the ocean even though I have never lived on the coast (and still don't... but will be moving out there when I'm done with my college courses!) 

2) I am really close to my sister even though she now lives in Holland. (we can "sense" things with each other and always know when something is wrong, even if we've not been in contact in awhile... it's weird Sister ESP or something!) 

3) My favourite foods are seafood, vegetables and cheeses. 

4) I'd rather it be *really* hot (like sweltering) then really cold outside. (I hate snow!) 

5) I've never gotten a traffic ticket.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 15, 2006)

"I dont know about that... my kitties seem to think that _they_ are the *Kings of the World*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

LOL...
My kitty is Lily Lily Queen of cats.  So, your kitties may keep on being the KINGS!!


----------



## ironchef (Jun 15, 2006)

1. I love the ocean and have always lived near it.

2. Even though I'm part Japanese and use all kinds of Japanese ingredients in my cooking, I hate sea urchin and natto.

3. I am a certified sommelier by the American Court of Master Sommeliers.

4. Even though my favorite cuisine to cook is Asian fusion, my favorite cuisine to eat is Italian.

5. I spend a lot of money on clothes, even more than my GF.


----------



## grumblebee (Jun 15, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> 2. Even though I'm part Japanese and use all kinds of Japanese ingredients in my cooking, I hate sea urchin and natto.
> 
> .


 
Hehe... and see, I'm of European descent and actually really enjoy sea urchin and natto. Yum! I also like durian fruits, which my culinary friends all think is insane. LOL.


----------



## sattie (Jun 15, 2006)

What is a Sommelier?  I know I can go look it up, but I would rather you tell me.

1.  I like to stay in shape... but I don't like to eat healthy even tho I try.

2.  I love seafood and I keep fish tanks..... I like to watch fish too, very calming.

3.  I like being nice to people and smiliing at those who don't seem to want to smile.  Smiling at them makes most smile back at you and that is cool.

4.  I don't like rudeness..... blatant rudeness, it is so not neccessary but ever so prevelant these days.

5.  I love my dogs and they help me to understand what unconditional love is all about.... even tho I have a hard time exercising it.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 16, 2006)

1. I like to cook more than bake.
2. I love shoes, because they protect my feet.
3. I like to grow herbs.
4. I love mushrooms, because properly done they taste great on any meat I cook
5. I think everyone should be required to ride a motorcycle exclusively for three years after they have legally driven a car for two. This will teach them that they are not bullet-proof, teach them to drive responsibly and defensively, and get the idiots out of the gene-pool.

Kelly


----------



## vyapti (Jun 16, 2006)

1.  My favorite past times are football and cooking
2.  I never thought I'd spend my career in non-profit; in service to others
3.  I'm an accountant at heart, and a work-a-holic
4.  I am an optomist in all things not political
5.  I aspire to be mindful in all I do.


----------



## kyles (Jun 16, 2006)

1. I'd rather run 6 miles than watch television
2. My cat is the empress Molly and _she_ is the greatest cat in all the world!!! (well England anyway)
3. I've lived in Australia and England, and I love England the most (but have an Australian flag hanging out the window!!)
4. I've turned into a football fanatic, I just need to find a team to support (English football)
5. Since losing 60lbs I've given up chips, fried fish, McDonalds - but I can't give up chocolate!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 16, 2006)

_1. my greatest joys are my 6 grandkids and my family,and all our four legged friends_
_2-I abhor unfairness,rudness and lies._
_3- I'd rather cook than watch a movie_
_4-Coming to DC is how I relax and enjoy lovely, kind people_
_5-I love to garden be it veggies or flowers_ 
There is more,as I'm sure there is more about you..Maybe another time 

kadesma


----------



## ironchef (Jun 16, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> What is a Sommelier? I know I can go look it up, but I would rather you tell me.


 
Basically, it's just something that says that I think I know more about wine than most people. The certificate I have is the level 2 degree. There's also an Advanced Sommelier (level 3) and Master Sommelier (final level) that only I think 120 people in the world have.

http://www.mastersommeliers.org/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sommelier

For my certificate, part of the exam had you blind tasting two wines, and you had to nail them both including:

Part of the World (Old or New)
Varietal
Age
Climate
Vintage
Aroma Assessment
Taste Assessment

So basically, it would go like this. Say you were given a red wine: "This is a new world red wine, from a warm climate. Viscocity is about medium, with little rim variation. The age of the wine is 3-5 years." (You need to get this before you even sniff the wine). So then you sniff the wine. Then you would go, "Lot's of dark fruit, like blackberries and cherries. Very little oakiness or tobacco, but it does have subtle hints of vanilla. Alcohol is about medium. Very little earthiness or minerality. Some floral aromas like lilac." Then you taste the wine. So now you go, "Sugars are medium minus. Tannins are about medium, with a medium finish. Alcohol is still about medium, and there is still very little oak which means it was probably aged in either French oak or stainless steel. Lots of fruit including the blackberry and cherry that was picked up in the aroma, and the finish has hints of the vanilla, and cedar." Then you give your final conclusion: "This red wine is from the New World, in a warm climate. The grape is a Pinot Noir from the Santa Ynez Valley in California, and is probably from a vinatage between 2003 and 2001." At this point they tell you that it is a 2000 Bordeaux from Chateau Margaux in the Medoc region of France, and that you failed.  

I'm still debating on whether or not I want to keep advancing because it's very time consuming and the class times/locations are very, very limited.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 16, 2006)

1. i have a very old soul, or so i've been told many times.

2. i can rationalize just about anything, then put it into words. (not always a good thing)

3. i wish time travel were possible. not for any kind of monetary gain, or revenge, or anything that could change my life today.  but just to re-live some great times in my life, and appreciate the people that were with me all over again. (particularly deceased relatives, old friends/girlfriends, etc.)

4. i believe we all come from the same place and being, and go back there/become one again. all of us. period.

5. lol. i love food, and especially like the way it brings people together. i don't think that it is just a coincidence. see #4.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 16, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Basically, it's just something that says that I think I know more about wine than most people. The certificate I have is the level 2 degree. There's also an Advanced Sommelier (level 3) and Master Sommelier (final level) that only I think 120 people in the world have.
> 
> http://www.mastersommeliers.org/
> 
> ...


 

Wow, I'd love to have your knowledge of wine. I'm not much of a wine drinker, but it plays a very important part in a lot of cooking, and I wish I knew more about it. Speaking of drinking, however, do you know anything about scotch?

Kelly


----------



## KellyM (Jun 16, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Basically, it's just something that says that I think I know more about wine than most people. The certificate I have is the level 2 degree. There's also an Advanced Sommelier (level 3) and Master Sommelier (final level) that only I think 120 people in the world have.
> 
> http://www.mastersommeliers.org/
> 
> ...


 

Wow, I'd love to have your knowledge of wine. I'm not much of a wine drinker, but it plays a very important part in a lot of cooking, and I wish I knew more about it. Speaking of drinking, however, do you know anything about scotch?

Kelly


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 16, 2006)

KellyM said:
			
		

> 5. I think everyone should be required to ride a motorcycle exclusively for three years after they have legally driven a car for two. This will teach them that they are not bullet-proof, teach them to drive responsibly and defensively, and get the idiots out of the gene-pool.


Why not mount the drivers seat on the front bumper?


----------



## ironchef (Jun 16, 2006)

KellyM said:
			
		

> Wow, I'd love to have your knowledge of wine. I'm not much of a wine drinker, but it plays a very important part in a lot of cooking, and I wish I knew more about it. Speaking of drinking, however, do you know anything about scotch?
> 
> Kelly


 
There's a lot of books out there about wine that are really informative and easy to read. But what it comes down to is you'll have to drink, or at least try, a lot of wine to really be able to get it. A book can tell you what kinds of characteristics a certain grape may have, but not all wines made out of that grape will taste the same. 

My knowledge of scotch is just academic. I'm not a scotch drinker so I know pretty much whatever you can find on the net. Besides wine/champagne, my alcoholic beverages of choice are: beer, vodka, cognac, armagnac, bourbon, rum, chartreuse, and jaegermeister.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 16, 2006)

1.  I like chuck roast better than rib roast.
2.  I like pork butt better than tenderloin.
3.  I value a tortilla, made well, from homemade, freshly ground masa above foie gras or caviar.
4.  My favorite ice cream is homemade, custard based, vanilla.
5.  My favorite wine is Dos Equis Amber.


----------



## sarah (Jun 16, 2006)

1--i'm an obsessive weight watcher,but i can eat chocolate everyday of the month,day and night,and i forget about the calories while doing so.
2--my husband and my daughter r the 2 most beloved persons for me in the whole world.
3--i cry too much(i want to change it)
4--i'm short tempered(need to fix that too)
5--love to cook,bake and read.
 there's so much more,but i'll save it for later...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 16, 2006)

1. I adore cooking, however I sincerely wish all the dirty dishes, pots and pans etc. would wash themselves without my bothering with them afterwards.

2. Since I came to Italy 3 years ago, my life has been immensely enhanced, by learning the Italian language, 101 of authentic Italian cooking, entry level information technology, braving into a deep end of sea water and snorkel, and bicycle riding (and the list is expanding constantly)... all thanks to Cris, all these things would have been impossible without him 

3. I get along with children very well, not particularly because I know how to manage them, but rather because they tend to see me as their peer 

4. As much as I hate to admit I am a total sucker for sappy films/stories, my facial faucet tend to get leaky with a slightest provocation

5. I often turn many heads not with my stunning look, but a sudden burst of strident laughing in public...


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jun 16, 2006)

1. Well of course I love to cook, (not bake) for other folks.

2. I enjoy my garden, planting and then harvesting the veggies. Not crazy about weeding tho.

3. In the winter months I enjoy crocheting. Most family members all have a afghan to snuggle up in on a cold evening.

4. I love our pets, 2 cats, 2 dogs and wish I could do more for the homeless critters.

5. A couple times a year I love to go to the casino and have the all you can eat crab legs and then play the slots.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 16, 2006)

I love to cook.
I absolutely adore chocolate.
I love dogs.
I love fishing.
Once I get used to people and start talking, I can't seem to shut up!!!!


----------



## The Z (Jun 16, 2006)

1. I reunited my mother with the natural family she never knew when she was 68.
2. I lived in Australia for 11 years and in southern Spain for 5 years.
3. I am in better physical condition at 48 than I was at 28.
4. I love living in Las Vegas.
5. I took lessons at Arthur Murray and enjoy dancing to country music (2-step).


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 16, 2006)

The Z said:
			
		

> 1. _*I reunited my mother with the natural family she never knew when she was 68.*_
> 2. I lived in Australia for 11 years and in southern Spain for 5 years.
> 3. I am in better physical condition at 48 than I was at 28.
> 4. I love living in Las Vegas.
> 5. I took lessons at Arthur Murray and enjoy dancing to country music (2-step).


 
I bet that was something to see!! Good for you! What a wonderful gift to give her.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow Z - what a great thing you did. Ironchef - I'm impressed.  It is so fun reading about everyone here - what a great group of friends! Here's mine:

1. I am a christian.
2. My family is my priority in life.
3. I am anally organized - almost to a fault.
4. I worry too much - when I know I shouldn't.
5. I like to drink whisky.


----------



## The Z (Jun 16, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> 3. I am anally organized - almost to a fault.
> 4. I worry too much - when I know I shouldn't.


 
I think these two are related.  

And LOL at your use of "almost" after saying "anally organized".  In my mind "anally organized" _implies_ "to a fault"... otherwise you'd be simply 'very organized' or someone who 'pays attention to detail'.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 16, 2006)

Good point Z - I think most who know me would agree - organized to a fault - i have been trying to figure out a way to make this a positive, though.


----------



## corazon (Jun 16, 2006)

1.  When I was in grade school, my sister and I were running late for the bus.  I didn't have my shoes on yet so I climbed into the wheelbarrow and she raced us up the driveway, while I was tying my shoes.
2.  I study modern dance and have danced since I was 3.
3.  I love to bake more than cook.
4.  If there was one thing I'd never have to do again for the rest of my life, it would be laundry.
5.  My family is more important to me than anything in this world!


----------



## BigDog (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmmmm, what to put that can be intriguing . . . . . .

1. I much prefer to cook then to bake.

2. I am a huge animal lover, domestic and wild, and my favorite of each are cousins. For domestic, my favorites are big dogs (no surprise there, eh?) like Labs, Shepherds, Retrievers, Huskies, etc. As for wild, I am 100% sold out mezmerized (sp?) by wolves. This doesn't mean I don't love my two domestic short hair cats me and Mrs. Big Dog have!

3. I was adopted when I was 4 years old, and lived in 2 foster families and with my (biological mother's) parents. A couple years ago I reconnected with my biological mother electronically and via telephone. The jury is still out deliberating if that was the right thing to do. She's heck bent on meeting in person, but I'm not ready, nor do I know if I ever will be.

4. I'd sacrafice most anything to keep a relationship with a friend. I believe relationships with people should be way at the top of the list of things on this earth that have the most value. Maybe not number 1, or even 2, but way up there. Material things are nice, but are so not worth losing a friend for.

5. I have held both a chipmunk and chickadee in the palm of my hand (not at the same time). Both were completely alive and well, though the chickadee was a bit dazed initially. I'll tell the stories to all who ask.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 16, 2006)

1.  I LOVE living on my 21 acres in a rural area where I can do what I wish without the intrusion of other people (homeowners associations, close neighbors, intrusive zoning laws, etc.).

2.  I love to read (everything & anything - gardening, cooking, mysteries, biographies, you-name-it) & watch old classic movies (every genre you can imagine - have a collection of over 1,000 DVD's).

3.  I love to cook, particularly different ethnic recipes, & maintain a large cookbook library which currently contains well over 100 volumes at the moment.

4.  I love to garden - particularly vegetables & herbs -, & have a nice library of gardening books.

5.  I love my horses, & of course, my cats, dogs, & cockatoo!!


----------



## Erik (Jun 16, 2006)

1. I cook for a living, but yet I love to cook at home
2. I love music and having fun, so I volunteer at a radio station
3. My son is my best friend, and my passion in life
4. I feel sleep is overrated
5. I love to workout


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 16, 2006)

1. My family means more to me than the air I breath.

2. I'm extremely selective in who I allow into my life.  I have 4 very dear girlfriends that I trust with all my heart.  We'd go to the end of the earth for each other.  However, I have many acquaintances and people that I associate with. 

3.. When we go for a country drive we look for horse poop along the road to determine if the Amish are out and about and then track them down....... 

4. I was the Queen of my Hometown in 1980 or was that 1981..... 

5. I've have a fear of flying.  I can't even go watch the planes land or take off  .  Found this out when I volunteered to take one of my dear friends to pick up her brother .  Thankfully, not the airport no longer lets you go up to the area where you can see them come in and land.


----------



## GB (Jun 16, 2006)

1. I am a huge water sports fan (sailing canoing, kayaking, swimming, water-skiing, etc.) and used to run a white water canoe trip in upstate Maine for 11-14 year old boys from my camp.

2. I live for music. My wife asked me the other day which I love more, music or food. I was unable to answer.

3. I once participated in the worlds largest (at the time) nude photo. I thought it would be awkward, but it wasn't. What was awkward was that HBO happened to be filming a special on the photographer (we did not know this) and many months later people at the office were coming up to me telling me they saw me (all of me) on HBO. For some reason, of all the people there (over 1,000) the camera zoomed in on my about 5 times. Thankfully the only time the camera lingered on me only acceptable parts were showing 

4. I someday want to learn how to play the guitar even if I am 100 years old.

5. I love the tropics and that is where I would be if money were no object.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Jun 16, 2006)

1. I love golf and am pretty good (played in college before culinary school)
2. I want to open my own restaurant and name it "The Leona Grill" or "Cafe Leona"
3.I love the outdoors, especially around water
4. I cook fine French food but love smoking and eating ribs and pork shoulders all day and drinking beer
5. I am very hard working and motavated and love to learn anything that i don't know.


----------



## goodgiver (Jun 16, 2006)

*Little About Myself*

1. I would rather cook then bake.
2. I am a Born Again Christian
3. I work very hard at seeing other peoples needs then filling them.
4. First God, then Hubby,then 2 grown boys (42 & 47), then my generic cat, then our Jack Russell Terrier.
5. I wish all the dust bunnies would go to somebody's else's house.


----------



## luckytrim (Jun 16, 2006)

five things;
hmmm..........
1. when i was 22, i auditioned for "what's my Line". ("catcher" for a Burlesque theater) (wasn't selected)
2. when i was 23, i auditioned at the Copa as a singer (didn't get it)
3. when i was 24, i had a brief stint as a crew member of the original broadway production of "HAIR". quit to become stage Mgr. for Ann Corio's "this was Burlesque".
4. when i was 30, i quit my struggle to succeed in the theater to take a position with the NJ Dept. of Corrections, as a prison guard (what wa i THINKING ??)
5. when i was 35, i learned a new trade (printing) and here i am, 25 years later-(when you open a jar of hellman's, think of me- i printed that little yellow band around the lid)


----------



## wasabi (Jun 16, 2006)

1. After 25 years of marriage, I'm still madly in love with my husband.
2. I've always had a dog in my life.
3. I was born, raised, live and will die in Hawaii.
4. Like goodgiver, first comes God, Family, Koapaka (my dog) and friends.
5. If someone or something gave me a good laugh, it's a good day.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm semi-retired/unemployed and that's OK
I had a heart attack and died in May of 2003.  I was fortunate to have a paramedic and defibrilator handy at the time.
I used to be a LOT more anal retentive than I am now.  I've come to accept that others can succesfully load the dishwasher.
I love my two daughters dearly but suffer silently over their  complete lack of interest in cooking.
I don't bake much at all.  My S. O., Suzanne is generally in charge of that and me.


----------



## luckytrim (Jun 16, 2006)

hey andy- as to #3--- can you explain it to my wife??


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2006)

luckytrim said:
			
		

> hey andy- as to #3--- can you explain it to my wife??


 

It takes years of training...


----------



## ironchef (Jun 16, 2006)

luckytrim said:
			
		

> hey andy- as to #3--- can you explain it to my wife??


 
Yeah no kidding...I call  my GF the "Suicide Stacker" because she puts anything in any given rack at any given time in the dishwasher. She even puts my Henckles in the dishwasher.  She puts (or at least tries to put) my All-Clad and Le Creuset pots and pan in there. She even tried putting my ceramic knife in there.


----------



## luckytrim (Jun 16, 2006)

> She even tried putting my ceramic knife in there.


 

OMG !!!!   oh, my !!!


----------



## ironchef (Jun 16, 2006)

luckytrim said:
			
		

> OMG !!!! oh, my !!!


 
Yeah, I know huh? So what I did was, I bought her a set of Analon cookware and a couple of Forschner knives and that's what she uses. She can treat them however she wants to and I don't have to worry about it. 

The other thing I don't let her use is my car. She tried driving already (2006 Charger R/T) and she almost crashed. And she got a speeding ticket.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> ...She tried driving already (2006 Charger R/T) and she almost crashed. And she got a speeding ticket.


 

What were you thinking.  I never let SO drive my G35 Coupe.  

You gotta keep your toys separate from her toys!  Sharing is WAY! overrated!


----------



## luckytrim (Jun 16, 2006)

i solved that problem this way....(79 z-28)

i told her that the seat adjuster was broken and i had to weld it to my position......(he-he)


----------



## ironchef (Jun 16, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> What were you thinking. I never let SO drive my G35 Coupe.
> 
> You gotta keep your toys separate from her toys! Sharing is WAY! overrated!


 
Yeah I know. I guess she wasn't used to all of the HP. She told the CHiP officer that she was barely pressing on the gas so she had no idea why she was going 90 mph on the 405. The car comes with 340 hp stock but my Charger is around 380 now with aftermarket parts. Too bad it didn't come in standard. Wait, wasn't there someone on here who's top 5 included disliking people who speed excessively? I guess that would be me then.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 16, 2006)

1.  When I was in college I was a nude model for the Life Drawing class.
2.  I could live happily in jeans for the rest of my life.
3.  Have always wanted to learn how to ride the waves on a surfboard.
4.  Deathly and irrationally afraid of bears and sharks.
5.  I use dull, crummy knives to chop things up with and don't care.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 16, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> 1. When I was in college I was a nude model for the Life Drawing class.


 
Do you have a copy of that drawing?


----------



## mudbug (Jun 16, 2006)

Wish I did, IC.  I had a fairly good shape back then, but alas, time marches on...............


----------



## luckytrim (Jun 16, 2006)

> Wait, wasn't there someone on here who's top 5 included disliking people who speed excessively?


 
that reminds me i hate oxymorons...........
...jumbo shrimp
...military intelligence
...speeding exessivley
etc, etc


----------



## mudbug (Jun 16, 2006)

LOL, lucky...

business ethics
free gift
personally believe

6.  I love words and how they go together.  But they can also hurt you and influence you inappropriately.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 16, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Wish I did, IC. I had a fairly good shape back then, but alas, time marches on...............


Heck MB, i wish all it did was march on, with me it went south 

kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2006)

luckytrim said:
			
		

> that reminds me i hate oxymorons...........
> ...jumbo shrimp
> ...military intelligence
> ...speeding exessivley
> etc, etc


 

jumbo shrimp

deafening silence


----------



## Angie (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmmm...where to start?

1.  I'm struggling with prescription pill addiction..severely and have lost two jobs because of it (sober now but hate it).

2.  I am trying to get pregnant (have to be sober for that).

3.  My shrink just told me I'm weird.

4.  I love to cook and bake but am a complete mess when I do it.

5.  I had gastric bypass surgery 3 years ago.


----------



## wasabi (Jun 16, 2006)

> My shrink just told me I'm weird.



People have told me that more than once. You are not alone.


----------



## Angie (Jun 16, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> People have told me that more than once. You are not alone.



But here's the kicker...this was my FIRST VISIT to him!   No worries..he said it with a smile and then told me that he liked me anyway!


----------



## wasabi (Jun 16, 2006)

And so do I.


----------



## Angie (Jun 16, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> And so do I.


 

Aww!  You just made my day!!!!  Thank you!


----------



## GB (Jun 16, 2006)

Weird is a good thing. I would take that as a compliment!


----------



## Angie (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks guys!  This place is starting to become my "first choice" of forums....I was on a dog forum 24x7 but that is going to the wayside due to..**clears throat**  DC.....


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 16, 2006)

Angie, if you weren't weird, you wouldn't fit in here as well as you do!! Weird is fun!! LOL
Good luck with all of your other goals. We're here if you need us.


----------



## amber (Jun 16, 2006)

Angie, weird = unique  

1. Love the ocean (though I dont live close to it now) collecting sea glass, shells.

2. Love boogie boarding (short surf boards you lay on and surf the waves)

3. Love cooking, and trying my hand at baking pies

4. Love the full moon, stars, rainbows, thunderstorms ( I like weather)

5. Love listening to people, sharing my thoughts, whether with family or friends ( including online friends of course)


----------



## kadesma (Jun 16, 2006)

Angie said:
			
		

> Thanks guys! This place is starting to become my "first choice" of forums....I was on a dog forum 24x7 but that is going to the wayside due to..**clears throat** DC.....


Great, we love having you with us..BTW, not weird, just extremely nice and fun to talk with 

kadesma


----------



## Claire (Jun 18, 2006)

This is so huge, how did I miss it.

1.  I love to experience new cultures, cuisines.  I love my husband and my family.  The former I chose because he did as well, the latter exposed me to it and made me what I am.  While many of my current and past friends and family think I should feel that I've had enough, all I can think of is more when it comes to new and exotic locales, friends, and foods.  

2.  It is hard to put this second, but books and reading.  Reading and books.  Reading and more reading.  I wish I was better in languages so I could read more books (and yes, I've bought cookbooks in foreign languages and used them with the help of a dictionary!!).  

3.  My new (relatively speaking, 5 years) small town and the old house that goes with it.  I've always wanted an old house in an old town and am living out that fantasy now.  I may not want it forever -- I doubt there is anything besides my husband and family that I will want forever -- but it fits for now and I'm loving it.

4.  My rich social life.  For other people home and TV are fine.  Some don't care if they ever see anyone besides people related to them and one or two friends once or twice a year.  Everywhere I've lived, we've created a circle of people who meet about 5 at a favorite location.  I thrive on entertaining and being entertained.  I love marathon phone nights when we talk to everyone we know halfway around the globe.  These people enrich my life.  I believe the world would be a huge bore if everyone was just like me and enjoy the great diversity of the people I've met over the years.  

5.  Walking, and being somewhere that walking can be a part of your life, not something you do for exercise.  Walk to visit friends.  Walk to go out for drinks.  Walk to my exercise class.  NOT GETTING INTO A FRIGGIN' CAR EVERY TIME I WALK OUT THE DOOR.


----------



## Claire (Jun 18, 2006)

Bucky, I'm playing catch-up on this thread, but I thought the old soul thing was funny, because I used to hang out with some psychics and was told the same thing.  If I'm such an old soul, why aren't I getting things more perfect this time around?


----------



## liketobake (Jun 21, 2006)

1. Cooking with as many herbs as possible
2. sunny days
3. my doggie
4. trying new recipes
5. making others smile


----------



## cara (Jun 22, 2006)

1. I love the baltic sea... nature, quiet.. wonderful...
2. I could eat Doener Kebap almost every day.. followed by pasta
3. I could clean up more often - don't like it 
4. Sometimes I miss my pets I used to have - but no time for it now
5. I like to travel through Germany


----------



## Trip (Jun 22, 2006)

1. I love to cook more then bake... I really suck at baking.
2. I have 6 pets, and we want to buy a hobby farm so I can have more, so I guess I love animals... especially rescues.
3.I love to read and watch movies, I think they're related, books are movies in your head and movies are books on tv.
4.I would love to be a judge on the iron chef... everything looks soooo different.
5.I'll try anything once, except bungy jumping, twice... I'm not making promises.


----------



## Constance (Jun 22, 2006)

1. My friends call me Mother Earth because of my love for nature and growing things. 
2. I am a very "sensitive" person. Sometimes I hear other people thinking, or project my thoughts to them without them being aware of it. I can mentally communicate with certain loved ones, even at a distance. I also sometimes communicate with people close to me who have passed over.
3. I am physically handicapped due to degenerative disc disease and arthritis, but I do the best I can.
4. I have been married 3 times, but finally found the love of my life when I was 38 years old. We've been married almost 21 years, and are happier than ever. We actually got to know each other in the kitchen, cooking together, and we are still cooking. 
5. I am the luckiest woman in the world to have such a loving family and so many wonderful friends.


----------



## liketobake (Jun 22, 2006)

1. I have a happy face cup I enjoy drinking water from
2. My favourite thing to drink is ice water
3. Mt favourite color is purple
4. I like mints
5. I do not like black jelley beans


----------



## mrsmac (Jun 22, 2006)

1. I love my husband and kids to bits even though they drive me mad sometimes.
2. My mum was my best friend and I still think about her all the time even though she died 4 years ago.
3. I eat too much chocolate!
4. I love curling up with a book and some chocolate.
5. I am terrible at keeping the house tidy, although I wish I could have a perfect looking home I never actually achieve it!


----------



## liketobake (Jun 24, 2006)

1.I love going for runs in the sun
2. I love movie nights with my boyfriend, cuddling on the couch with a feast of food infront of us, and a good movie on his big screen tv.
3. I love horseback riding]
4. I love gymnastics
5. I love my boyfriend


----------



## ironchef (Aug 10, 2006)

Bumping this one up for any newbies that want to add to this thread.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 10, 2006)

1. I am a neat freak
2. I have tattoos......Alot of tattoos(hence the handle)
3. I love to work
4. I have lived in the States for 14 years now
5. I love to surf whenever I get the chance. I used to go everyday, now I am lucky to get out once a week.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 10, 2006)

5 things about me:

1)  I never cooked a thing until I got married.

2)  I can take or leave chocolate...usually leave it.  

3)  Horses are my passion and I love dogs almost as much as people.  Alot more than some people. 

4)  Once I begin reading a book, I don't shut it until I'm finished.

5)  I used to love to travel.


----------



## arlienb (Aug 10, 2006)

1.  i love to bake
2.  i love to cook
3. i love to eat
4.  i love to knit
5. i love to read


----------



## JCook (Aug 10, 2006)

1. I love to cook and bake
2. I love my husband
3. I love my yellow lab, Duke
4. I love to fish
5. I love to eat


----------



## ironchef (Aug 10, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> 5) I used to love to travel.


 
Why only "used to"?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm just edgy with the terrorists right now.  It's been a creepy day.  This too shall pass and I'll hit the airports again.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 10, 2006)

Ah I see. Understandable. That's okay though, you can always road trip it or take the Amtrak.


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 10, 2006)

1: My husband, our daughters (he has one, I have 2), our grandchildren (2 girls & 2 boys), and our critters (4 Pugs and 1 cat) are the center of my life.

2: I am a breast cancer survivor!

3: Cooking and baking for family and friends is my favorite recreation.

4: I am happiest near water; ocean, river, lake - and I adore being on the water - not IN it.  Love boats & boating, sailing, & fishing.

5: We love to make wine, cheese, grow herbs, bake bread, and share them with our friends and family (including our "adopted" family).


----------



## cjs (Aug 10, 2006)

1. I love wine tasting
2. I love cooking
3. I used to love the Raiders, Bears, Seahawks, Kings...now i don't know what team to love.
4. I love to travel
5. I love the challenge of keeping my mouth shut once in a while...


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 10, 2006)

*5. I love the challenge of keeping my mouth shut once in a while...*

Muahahahhaha


----------



## wasabi (Aug 10, 2006)

Harborwitch,

You live my dream life. Living on a boat surrounded by you beloved animals and family.....ahhhhhhhhh. Like you, I must be near the water. Will you adopt me.?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 10, 2006)

Too bad you aren't a pug, Wasabi.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm short and a little puddgy...........does that count?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 10, 2006)

Muahahahah...you'll have to ask Sharon.


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 10, 2006)

Bob says "NO MORE PETS"!!!!


----------



## wasabi (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 10, 2006)

1.  I had my appendix removed when I was six, in 1968

2.  I'm a pisces with long toenails

3.  I have an incredibly green thumb

4.  Given the opportunity, I never miss a sunrise

5.  I came to live out loud


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry!  1 short and pudgy, 4 pugs, 1 cat, and 1 tall and skinny are about all this boat will hold!


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 10, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> 1. I am a neat freak
> 2. I have tattoos......Alot of tattoos(hence the handle)
> 3. I love to work
> 4. I have lived in the States for 14 years now
> 5. I love to surf whenever I get the chance. I used to go everyday, now I am lucky to get out once a week.



How many tattoos??


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 10, 2006)

I am totally wrapped up in my subject - history
I love travelling and learning to cook in different cultures
I love to read
I love the ballet
I love to cook for friends and family


----------



## Lynan (Aug 10, 2006)

I am a procrastinator and admitting it is good. 
I often see aura's.
I am an Oyster addict
I read too much ( and into things )
I loathe footwear


----------



## Alix (Aug 10, 2006)

I am sick and tired of kitchens at the moment.
I love to read. 
I love wine.
I would wear my PJ's all day if I didn't have to go out.
I'm addicted to maple coffee.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 10, 2006)

1.) I was born during a thunder storm, and swear that to this day I can sense that they are coming

2.) I once spent a summer working in a ghost town

3.) My favourite holiday is Halloween (okay, some of you guys know that already)

4.) Though I don't put any stock in astrology, I fit the description of my sign (Cancer) to an almost perfect tee

5.) Childhood ended long ago, but I still love to collect stickers, most of which I use to decorate the paper and envelopes when I write letters


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 10, 2006)

> I often see aura's.


 
Lynan, we have to talk about this.  My oldest son sees auras and orbs.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 11, 2006)

okay, I see aura's too....but they are often associated with the onset of a migraine headache.   But, not all the time..
So, what does it mean??


----------



## RMS (Aug 11, 2006)

1.  I think gardening is the most relaxing thing I can do but I hate dealing   
with the bugs.
2.  Writing is my passion.
3.  I HATE cleaning!!!!!!!
4.  I like to read my horoscope but don't put much stock into it.
5.  I love reading about Vampires.


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 11, 2006)

I love dc
I love to read stephen king
I write poetry
I am scared of frogs
Bruce wILLIS IS MY FAVE ACTOR


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 11, 2006)

1. I coach youth roller hockey.
 2. I am a certified Blackbelt in Karate.
 3. I love to cook.
 4. I hate Mac and Cheese.
 5. I am addicted to bacon.


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 11, 2006)

1. I love my day job, but I'd really like to go to Culinary school. I've decided that I'd like to get into catering.
2. Favourite thing to make is appetizers, the finnickier the better. I find it therapeutic.
3. I'm actually quite shy until I get to know people. then watch out.
4. Born in Montreal, moved out to western Canada, now back closer to home.
5. Have two cats.  Silly, short for Druscilla, but she is really silly.  Tazzy, short for Tasmanian Devil.  She's the brat cat.  

I love this thread!


----------



## Run_Out (Aug 11, 2006)

I love all dogs (spell dog backwards)
I love my herbs
I really love retirement
I love my wife of 35 yrs.
But most of all I love life, all the good things and friends we have....

later



later


----------



## Dina (Aug 11, 2006)

Love people.
Love to cook and eat.
Love to garden.
Love to travel.
Love to read.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Aug 11, 2006)

*A little about me.*

I want to visit Luxembourg and England.

I love Andrew LLoyd Webber music.

I love gloomy weather (someone has too).

I love to read English mysteries.

I have Sleep Paralysis, you who have it know what I mean.


----------



## QSis (Aug 11, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> I'm addicted to maple coffee.


 
Tell me about this, Alix. 

Are the beans maple-flavored?  Or do you add stuff to regular coffee?

If the former, where do you get the beans?  I would love that!

Lee


----------



## SharonT (Aug 12, 2006)

1.       I don’t like to sit and try to think of things I like and don’t like, but it seems churlish not to after reading all these posts!
2.       I do love cooking – even when I think I’m not in the mood, things get better if I do it anyway.
3.       I love to read and do crossword puzzles.
4.       I love to talk to my daughters and watch videos with them.  
5.       I love my husband, who is so savvy – he always knows what to say in difficult situations, and he’s a brilliant musician to boot.  I don’t like that he spits toothpaste in the sink and doesn’t rinse it out.
 
This was fun after all - hate to stop at five. 
 
P.S. to JoAnn L - My daughter has had some frightening experiences with Sleep Paralysis.


----------



## arlienb (Aug 12, 2006)

what is sleep paralysis?

and yes, alix, please elaborate on maple coffee...it's an intriguing concept, as i love both maple based products and coffee


----------



## Claire (Aug 12, 2006)

VeraBlue I have friends who saw auras as a the onset of migranes.  One friend could actually "scare" a migrane away by taking pain meds (Rx strength ibuprofen in her case) and spending awhile in a dark room (like a half-hour to an hour).

It isn't the same as a psychic aura, which is when a person sees an aura around a person, and usually there is some color connected with it.  That person (the person who sees auras) can tell something the person they're looking at by the color of the aura.  Angry.  Sad.  Loss.  Confusion.  Happy.  Content.

I've met both types.  Thank heaven I don't see auras (and don't have migraines and am not psychic).


----------



## Claire (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh, brother.  Wound up with two posts after my computer told me the first one didn't "take".  Forgive me.


----------



## SharonT (Aug 12, 2006)

arlienb said:
			
		

> what is sleep paralysis?
> 
> Sleep Paralysis
> My daughter took a "night desk" job while in college and slept less and at odd times.  She had the whole bag of symptoms, including hallucinations.  When she quit the job and went back to a more "normal" sleeping schedule they mostly went away.  Knowing what it is decreases the terror of it.  DD thought her head would start spinning around next...


----------



## ironchef (Oct 9, 2006)

Bumping up for any new members that would like to add to this thread.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 9, 2006)

Five things about me.  Hmmm.  These are the first to come to mind and are just how they popped into my head, so not in any particular order.

1.  As the saying goes, you have to kiss a lot of frogs before you find the handsome prince, my second and present husband is my prince.  My first marriage was absolutely horrible, abusive, etc.  I've been with Buck for 30 years now and I can't imagine being with anyone else.  We have 5 children together and worked hard to create a wonderful family, which I believe we did.

2.  Love, dearly, love to read.  My father was an avid reader and I think demonstrated how much fun and how important reading is.  Every room in our 15-room house has books in it.  My cookbook collection probably exceeds 700 and I delight in pulling one off the shelf and just reading it, trying to visualize the dish/meal described.

3.  My pets (cats - indoor and outdoor) are my children now that ours are all grown-up and are "big" people with families of their own.  I mother them just as I mothered my human children.  Currently, Ty (outside) is on the s**t list because he has been trying to beat the beejeepers out of Squeakers and Violet.  He'd be in the time-out chair if I thought he'd stay there.

4.  I love being alive.  I've had several experiences in my life where I have nearly died and have gained an appreciation for life and, from those experiences, learned what to "sweat" or _not_ to "sweat."  

5.  I like getting older.  I never imagined I'd live to be the age I am - 57.  As I look at that number, it even looks funny to me.  I still feel as though I am a young person inside.  Actually I think I embarrass my children because I don't really "act" my age.  How can I?  I've never been 57 before so I don't know what that's like. 

There are more I'm sure, but this is today's story and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 9, 2006)

1. I have a beautifull daughter called Hannah, shes 15 months old.
2. My wife and I have been married 8 years this Hallow`en.
3. I love cooking but espescialy the things I`ve grown myself.
4. I`m a full time Science nerd in Chem and Electronics.
5. Beer and BBQ makes my day


----------



## crewsk (Oct 9, 2006)

1. I love my hubby & kids more than anythng & wouldn't take anything in the world for them.

2. I'd rather have beer than wine.

3. I love to read.

4. I'm very insecure about my looks, but I think what I have on the inside is much more important anyway.

5. I love shoes but hate wearing them.


----------



## Anne (Oct 10, 2006)

*Hmmm. Five things about me ... Let's see ...*

*1. I grew up in Andover, MA, but we moved to Ohio at about the time I was ready for college. I still miss New England.*

*2. I love living in California, the proximity to ocean and mountains, and the friendliness of the people.*

*3. I enjoy art and make my own greeting cards and stationery.*

*4. I love to cook and bake and to create my own recipes.*

*5. I'm happily married to a great guy. We love to travel..*


----------



## rickell (Oct 10, 2006)

1, I love my husband and kids so much from them i have learned the
true meaning of the word love.

2, I have true faith in God and the after life.

3, Cooking relaxes me or maybe it is the glass of wine I have when I cook 

4, I run three miles every other day I hate doing it but love the way I feel
when I am done.

5, I am great wife and mom. I do have to tell you sometimes being a parent is so hard. I am having a very difficult time with my oldest daughter
she is beautiful, outgoing and so smart. I just want to keep her at home
with us until I don't know how old. I know I can't do that it would not
help her grow and would silence all the things she is right now which will
only blossom more. But why does everyone else have to see so much
of what  we see in her. Can you tell the boys are beating down our
doors or they think so   this is what they are going to find
on the other end of the door at least for two or so years. Then it will start all over again with my 2nd beauty and then my 3rd. Oh so many sleepless nights for us. And all the prayers. So I guess my 5th thing for the next
12 or so years will be I don't sleep


----------

